# C. crispatula var. plainifolia



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

A new variety discovered in S. China. Beautiful plant! Looks like it would do well submersed. Picture from Jan Bastmeijer's pages. http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/pla/pla.html










Var. plainifolia next to Var. flaccidifolia. Photo by Zhou Hang.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

What an awesome plant. That must be so cool to see it in it's natural habitat, all those flowers sticking up out of the water.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

very nice!!


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that is the coolest place in the world. Would be cool if it shoot flowers out of the tank, looks like it could do it.
And it looks like it would be a great aquarium plant. It looks like it would grow well in our clean water, and doesn't look like it needs blackwater and such.


----------



## Crypto Russia (Dec 2, 2009)

Cvurb said:


> And it looks like it would be a great aquarium plant. It looks like it would grow well in our clean water, and doesn't look like it needs blackwater and such.


Not sure about tropical one as it needs cool water: "Water parameters indicate that var. planifolia may be suited for a cool aquarium, temperature ca. 20 C."


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I would love to get a specimen! Does anybody know if any European collectors have it?


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

That is a beautiful crypt indeed. I must start investigating since I too want one hehe. Maybe I can find some (wishful) next time I go to Vietnam. Guangxi is after all right across the border.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> I would love to get a specimen! Does anybody know if any European collectors have it?


Trying....


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

WOW that pic is amazing! ive never seen such a beautiful picture of crypts with the flowers emerging from the water! nice!


----------

